# looking for pygmy goats



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

My little cousin is four and kinda a mamas boy. Cries about every little think when his mamas around. he wants to show my goat in the pee wee showmanship classes at our local show. the only problem with that is he cant get my goat (cookie) to do anything. he is smaller then cookie or right about the same size just weak. I would love nothing more than for my cousin to be able to show if he is aloud to and his mom is at every show. I was hoping i could find him a little pygmy goat and find him a place to keep it. if anyone knows of a place in Texas around Houston that i could find nice pygmy goats. pleas let me know thanks onder:


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Are you looking for something registered or non? I live on the south side of Houston and know a few breeders but I think all they have is non-registered animals.


----------



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

i don't actually live in Houston but i live a couple of hours away from it. i am really just looking for a cheep little pygmy goat that is nice-ish. I think my cousin will probably throw a fit if he doesn't win, but i would like for him to start not wining at all or all the time, so he has something to work for and strive for. i also don't want him being one of those people who wins every time they show. but i don't want him to place last at every show so he doesn't give up. if you can understand what i am saying and looking for. i am basically looking for a goat that will place somewhere in the middle

:laugh: thank you i hope that dosent confuse you as much as it dose me


----------

